# Installed Native Ubuntu On Transformer - Keeps Rebooting



## amateur (Nov 8, 2011)

It would get so far then reboot itself.
I can't get an exact error message since it reboots in a blink of an eye.

Here's what I did to flash it

1)unzip tfubuntu.zip
2)copy over ubuntu directory to root of microsd
3)boot apx mode then run flash.bat
4)waited at least 10mins! then rebooted the transformer

I can now say there is something wrong with the rootfs image I downloaded. I managed to video capture the error message,
it's complaining it can't run the /init. When I mounted the image I could see a link to /sbin/init. So am not sure what the heck is going on.


----------



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

that is really outdated stuff, it uses a hack that the new bootloader does not like,


----------

